# Small home studio set-up advice



## FlourishPhoto (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi, I'm a newbie looking to create my first home studio to photograph babies and young children.  I have a spare bedroom 7.5ft wide x 14ft long x 8.5ft ceilings, that I plan to paint all white, that has one big window with blackout curtains.  I know this room is too small, but I figure I'll give it a go and if it doesn't work I'll take over the living room 
I'm hoping someone can give an opinion on the gear I picked out:

Nikon D800
Portrait lens (any suggestions?)
AlienBees B800 White Studio Flash + Large Softbox + Impact Air-cushioned Heavy Stand 9.5'
LumoPro LP160 Manual Flash + Impact Air-cushioned Light Stand 8' + Umbrella  (I like that I can take this flash along on field trips)
Square Perfect SP2000 Backdrop Background Support
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 23, 2012)

Personally, I'd paint it flat black.  White walls make it hard to control the light.


And photography is all about light.


----------



## Marcelle (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd even add heavy black cotton velour curtains on 3 of the walls to avoid any kind of reflection, one wall painted white for background, several fabric backgrounds and many toys/teddies for the kids you intend to take pics of...
about studio flashes, personally I worked with 3-4 and lastolite reflectors


----------



## sandraadamson (Jun 24, 2012)

My home studio walls are painted 18% grey had paint mixed at home depot specially for it. I did alot of research and alot of posts I came across suggested that at the time as your camera reads 18% grey was their reasoning. I also used the I-beam system hanging from the ceiling to hang my backdrops on cost me about $125 Cdn can get them at any fabric store screwed them right into the ceiling joyces (not sure if a spelt that right) they are surprisingly sturdy. Used curtain holders to hold back the 6 backdrops I have when they arent in use. I use a 3 mono light set up with 2 extra speed-lights when I need more light. 2 soft-boxes and 4 umbrellas (2 white and 2 silver) plus 5 in one reflector when needed and remote triggers for all lights. Hope this helps u!

www.sandraadamson.com www.sandraadamson.blogspot.com


----------



## sandraadamson (Jun 24, 2012)

PS the ibeam I bought was enough for my 10x10 studio room you purchase it in pieces for the size of your room.

www.sandraadamson.com www.sandraadamson.blogspot.com


----------



## FlourishPhoto (Jun 24, 2012)

You have some good ideas.  Thanks


----------



## GerryDavid (Jun 25, 2012)

I just watched the Kirk Voclain dvd set and I wish I watched it before I spent time on my portrait studio!!  If you can get your hands on it, its worth watching.

he has a smalish studio as well, I think its 14' wide by 10' tall by im not sure hwo long it is, but long enough to get a full body shot with a 70-200mm lens on a full frame sensor.

He has the wall the clients face painted white, with 4 strobes on the ceiling blocked off from the clients point of view and uses this as a fill light for the entire scene.  then he has a couple tracks on the ceiling for his strobes so he doesnt have to worry about stands.  I love this idea!!  Then for backgrounds he has them on rollers, on sliders you pull across and on a rod/hook for easy to change drops.

My studio is about 12' and I find its not wide enough with strobes and soft boxes, I would love to get more room to spread out.  You may have a hard time having a person lay on their side in a 7.5" room and have lights there as well.

Ive been buying the elinchrom flashes, their not that expensive compared to some and offer lots of power/light.    I think the next thing on my list is a 4x6 softbox.  I really shouldnt have watched that voclain dvd, its making me want to spend money on that and a few more drops.


----------

